# Butler Table Hinge



## joekuhn (May 19, 2005)

On one of the Router Workshop episodes, in the tips segment, Rick showed how to route out a space for the barrel of a Butler Table hinge. I know how to do that. What wasn't shown was how to make a template to inlet the hinge flush with the wood surface. The problem is that the hinge is only about 1/8 inch thick and has semicircular ends. If the hinge was rectangular there wouldn't be a problem in making a jig to inlet it. The thicknes is much too small to use the hinge as a guide to route a template. My only solution is fasten the hinge to a piece of stock and manually sand it to the required shape. I would like to avoid this. I hope these words are clear enough to describe the problem.

I was a faithful watcher of the Router Workshop until my PBS station stopped showing it. I was seldom interested in any of the projects but was interested in techniques. I would have been more interested in how to create the jibs and templates, particular large templates for creating irregular shapes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You can make your own or you can buy one from Rockler...

see links below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/5860-hinge-mortising-jig.html

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2290&filter=hinge jig

====



joekuhn said:


> On one of the Router Workshop episodes, in the tips segment, Rick showed how to route out a space for the barrel of a Butler Table hinge. I know how to do that. What wasn't shown was how to make a template to inlet the hinge flush with the wood surface. The problem is that the hinge is only about 1/8 inch thick and has semicircular ends. If the hinge was rectangular there wouldn't be a problem in making a jig to inlet it. The thicknes is much too small to use the hinge as a guide to route a template. My only solution is fasten the hinge to a piece of stock and manually sand it to the required shape. I would like to avoid this. I hope these words are clear enough to describe the problem.
> 
> I was a faithful watcher of the Router Workshop until my PBS station stopped showing it. I was seldom interested in any of the projects but was interested in techniques. I would have been more interested in how to create the jibs and templates, particular large templates for creating irregular shapes.


----------



## RouterNow (Oct 4, 2008)

*Butler Table Hinges*

Joe- Where you able to setup a jig for the hinges? I am in exactly the same situation.




joekuhn said:


> On one of the Router Workshop episodes, in the tips segment, Rick showed how to route out a space for the barrel of a Butler Table hinge. I know how to do that. What wasn't shown was how to make a template to inlet the hinge flush with the wood surface. The problem is that the hinge is only about 1/8 inch thick and has semicircular ends. If the hinge was rectangular there wouldn't be a problem in making a jig to inlet it. The thicknes is much too small to use the hinge as a guide to route a template. My only solution is fasten the hinge to a piece of stock and manually sand it to the required shape. I would like to avoid this. I hope these words are clear enough to describe the problem.
> 
> I was a faithful watcher of the Router Workshop until my PBS station stopped showing it. I was seldom interested in any of the projects but was interested in techniques. I would have been more interested in how to create the jibs and templates, particular large templates for creating irregular shapes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, I'm not surprised that Rockler have them in stock, at $100.00!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure one day they'll have a clearance sale.


----------

